# 34-35" Curved Monitor 3440x1440 - GSnyc Ja Nein ?



## Speedy1612 (18. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen , bräuchte eurer Hilfe 

Aktuell habe Ich einen Samsung 28" 4K Monitor 60Hz. 

Mich reizt aber ein 21:9 Curved Monitor , er sollte mehr als 60Hz haben und eine Gute Farbsättigung . 

Ich habe fast nur Nvidia Karten daher die Frage ob sich ein G-Sync Monitor lohnt ? 

Mein jetziger Samsung ist dieser hier :
Display von Samsung: U28D590D | Samsung 

Ich möchte aufjedenfall 3440x1440 Pixel  und 100Hz oder (144hz ?)

Habe den HKC mir angesehen ( baugleich Medion ) 86,4 cm (34") Curved LCD Monitor MEDION(R) AKOYA(R) X58434 (MD 22434)

Wiederum natürlich auch AOC , Asus und Co ... 

Bin mir aber total unsicher ob man Gsync braucht oder generell etwas zu beachten ist . Ich sehe jedenfalls momentan keine Schlieren lediglich durch die 60hz diese "Bildstreifen " ( Flickering ? ) 


Grüße Speedy


----------



## 0ssi (18. September 2017)

Ist deine eigentliche Frage nicht was G-Sync überhaupt macht ? Weil wenn man das weiß, dann fragt man normalerweise nicht ob es sich lohnt !
Zockst du aktuell mit V-Sync weil dich Tearing (Bildzerreißen) stört und wenn ja nervt dich der Input Lag ? Dann brauchst du FreeSync/G-Sync.


----------



## Speedy1612 (18. September 2017)

*34-35&quot; Curved Monitor 3440x1440 - GSnyc Ja Nein ?*

Hallo 0ssi 

Ja hatte mich über G-Sync erkundigt und weiss das es Tearing usw "mildert" 

Nein Spiele immer ohne V-Sync 

Ich hatte halt immer nur "günstige" Monitore ... 1000€ und mehr sollten es auch Aktuell nicht sein . 

G-Sync Kostet halt im Schnitt 200-300€ mehr ... 

Grüße Speedy



Edit: der Medion fällt raus der hat leider nur 6Bit , arg wenig - wenn möglich sollten es 10Bit sein.


----------



## Overclocker06 (19. September 2017)

*AW: 34-35&quot; Curved Monitor 3440x1440 - GSnyc Ja Nein ?*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> ... 1000€ und mehr sollten es auch Aktuell nicht sein .
> 
> ...wenn möglich sollten es 10Bit sein.



Da passen deine Vorstellungen allerdings nicht zusammen.
10Bit Panels gibt es mit G-Sync nur in den 16:9 4K Modellen von Asus (PG27AQ) und Acer (XB271HK).
Bei 21:9 bleiben mit G-Sync gibt es auch nur einen, der unter 1000€ bleibt. Siehe hier.

Wenn dich Tearing im Moment stört, kannst du mal FastSync ("Schnell" im Nvidia-Controlpanel) ausprobieren.
Wenn es dann immer noch stört, wird es dich wohl auch mit 144Hz stören – dann bleibt nur Gsync.

Du kannst dir natürlich einen Gsync-Monitor bestellen, auf die Gefahr hin, dass du dich selbst "versaust" und nie wieder ohne Gsync spielen möchtest.


----------



## FranzFerdinand69 (19. September 2017)

*AW: 34-35&quot; Curved Monitor 3440x1440 - GSnyc Ja Nein ?*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Edit: der Medion fällt raus der hat leider nur 6Bit , arg wenig - wenn möglich sollten es 10Bit sein.




Ich gehe mal davon aus,daß du kein Experte in Sachen Monitor bist.

Also wirst du kaum den Unterschied zwischen 8 und 10bit sehen.
Bei einem 34/35" Ultrawide macht Gsync/Freesync absolut Sinn,da deine Grafikkarte wohl kaum jedes moderne Spiel konstand im 100FPS Bereich halten kann.

Bei einem 34" /35" Ultrawide ist die Wahl des Panels zu treffen.VA oder IPS muß man selbst entscheiden,beides hat Vor und Nachteile.
Würde zur Zeit einen 34" nur mit LG IPS Panel oder 34" mit Samsung VA Panel empfehlen.

Finger weg von AUO Panels,das sind absolute Trash Panels und in jedem 35" VA Monitor verbaut.


----------



## skulldragon24 (19. September 2017)

Moin,

stehe momentan vor einem ähnlichen Problem. Ich habe 2x24" Acer mit TN Panel (ca 6 Jahre alt), die ich gern gegen einen 27"+ Monitor tauschen würde. Zum einen, weil ich gerne ein IPS Panel haben möchte, auf Grund des deutlich besseren Bildes. Zum anderen möchte ich gerne G-Sync und 100Hz.

Da bleibt als "Vernunftprodukt" der ViewSonic XG2703-GS:

ViewSonic XG2703-GS, 27"

34" Alternativen gibt auch nur 2:

Asus ROG Swift PG348Q
ASUS ROG Swift PG348Q, 34" (90LM02A0-B01370)

Acer Predator X34A
Acer Predator X34A, 34" (UM.CX0EE.A01)


Wobei ich zunehmend in Richtung der 34"er tendiere.
Leider habe ich noch kein Bild in "Echt" von den genannten gesehen und die Panellotterie ist ja auch nicht gerade ohne.


----------



## Grozz (20. September 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der untere wäre ein Asus PG348Q und der obere nen Dell U2515H 
Bei meinem Modell ist BLB vorhanden aber nur bei nem schwarzen Bild sichtbar. Ohne GSync möchte ich nicht mehr ist doch schon nen ziemlicher Unterschied grade wenn man von 60Hz kommt. Auf Bildern sieht er kleiner aus als er in echt ist. Also wenn man davor sitzt ist er ziemlich brachial. Ansonsten würde ich dir raten es einfach mal zu probieren. Aber du bist dann natürlich NVIDIA gebunden. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. September 2017)

*AW: 34-35&quot; Curved Monitor 3440x1440 - GSnyc Ja Nein ?*



FranzFerdinand69 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus,daß du kein Experte in Sachen Monitor bist.
> 
> Also wirst du kaum den Unterschied zwischen 8 und 10bit sehen.
> Bei einem 34/35" Ultrawide macht Gsync/Freesync absolut Sinn,da deine Grafikkarte wohl kaum jedes moderne Spiel konstand im 100FPS Bereich halten kann.
> ...



Danke für die Antwort , 

Jetzt habe Ich natürlich Probleme , der Asus ROG Swift , da lese Ich nur schlechtes , zwecks Lichthöfe und Fiepen ( Lotto Spielen ? ). 

Dann welcher mir von der Krümmung am besten Gefällt und wohl gut sein soll wäre der HP Omen X 35“ aber da wäre dann wohl das AUO Panel drin ? 

Würde also nur der Acer Predator übrigbleiben 🤷🏻*♂️

Grüße 
Speedy


----------



## Speedy1612 (20. September 2017)

Sorry wegen Doppel Post aber per Handy bekomme Ich das Bild nicht rein [emoji28]

Habe noch diesen 34“ Samsung gefunden mit einer tollen Krümmung  100Hz und QuantumDot  ( FreeSnyc) 

Laut Testberichte und Preislich spricht der mich doch schon sehr an , den Unterschied 60Hz zu 100Hz sollte man sicherlich bemerken oder ?  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FranzFerdinand69 (21. September 2017)

Hi Speedy,

Der Samsung wäre auch eigentlich mein Favorit.
Ich habe den auch schon mal getestet.Hier mal mein Eindruck

•Absolut super Bild für ein VA Panel,super Kontrast und farblich fast auf IPS Niveau.

•Super geschmeidig beim Zocken,100Hz,und die 1500RKurve intensiviert das Spielgefühl ungemein.

•Blickwinkel für einen VA Monitor unglaublich gut.

-Freesync funktioniert nur mit einer VEGA Karte und dem neuesten AMD Treiber ohne Probleme.Ich konnte das nur mit einer RX580 testen,leider flackert (flickering)das Bild auch mit der Karte,wenn Freesync eingeschaltet ist.

-Angeblich hoher Input Lag >35ms laut PRAD.Das kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen,da ich beim spielen keinerlei Verzögerungen bemerkt habe.Auch andere renomierte Monitor Testseiten bestätigen einen kaum spürbaren Input Lag.


Mein subjektiver Bildeindruck:
Der Monitor hat ein unglaublich lebendiges,farbenfrohes Bild und macht gerade beim Spielen viel Spaß.Das Bild finde ich viel angenehmer,als daß der IPS Monitore die ich zur Zeit besitze.

Ich habe den Monitor "noch" nicht gekauft,da ich leider noch keine VEGA Karte besitze um auch Freesync ohne Probleme zu nutzen.Natürlich kann man auch eine 1070/1080 mit dem Monitor nutzen,nur leider dann ohne Freesysnc.

Wenn dir Freesync nicht so wichtig ist,würde ich dir den Monitor sehr empfehlen.

Hier noch ein absolut kompetenter Test zu dem Monitor von PC Monitors,dieser Test deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen,lediglich das Freesysnc Problem wurde von dem Tester kaum erwähnt:

Samsung C34F791 Review | PC Monitors


----------



## Speedy1612 (22. September 2017)

FranzFerdinand69 schrieb:


> Hi Speedy,
> 
> Der Samsung wäre auch eigentlich mein Favorit.
> Ich habe den auch schon mal getestet.Hier mal mein Eindruck
> ...



Danke FranzFerdinand69 , der wird es wohl werden. 

Super Informative und Kompetente Antwort . 1+ mit *


----------



## Doenertaker (24. September 2017)

Ich habe den Samsung bestellt, allerdings war der Bildschirm schief auf dem Standfuß. Außerdem waren Kratzer auf dem Display. Das Austauschgerät schaue ich in den nächsten Tagen an, wenn ich die Zeit dazu habe. Es gibt auch viele Berichte von Pixelfehlern, Staubeinschlüssen etc., das habe ich nicht getestet weil der Bildschirm mit diesen Mängeln direkt zurück ging, kann aber natürlich auch sein dass ich da eben Pech hatte und ein Montagsmodell erwischt habe. Bei diesem Preis will man ja eigentlich schon ein einwandfreies Gerät. Bei dir kann ja gleich der perfekte Monitor kommen, aber bereite dich mal sicherheitshalber darauf vor, dass du mehrere "Anläufe" brauchen könntest.
Ich habe übrigens eine GTX1070, der Aufpreis für Gsync ist mir persönlich zu hoch und ich hoffe einfach, dass ich keine Probleme haben werde.


----------



## Speedy1612 (25. September 2017)

*34-35&quot; Curved Monitor 3440x1440 - GSnyc Ja Nein ?*

Ich habe mir aus Jucks bei Otto mal den Acer Predator X34 mit GSync bestellt ,  Bomben Optik so ein Curved [emoji7] 

Leider hat der Acer mega Krasse Lichthöfe und das bei dem Preis 

Ich konnte für mich keinen Unterschied zwischen G-Sync An und Aus erkennen , daher denke Ich bin ich mit dem Samsung besser dran da er Aktuell sogar über 400€ billiger ist .

Habe bei Otto vorher gefragt ob es Ok ist das Ich sowas Teste bei solch einer Hohen Sumne.


----------



## Doenertaker (26. September 2017)

Bei den Preisen sollte man eigentlich echt perfekte Ware erwarten können, auch was Pixelfehler angeht und da hört man ja auch einiges bei den teuren IPS-Modellen...
Mein Austauschgerät vom C34F791 hat übrigens den selben Fehler nochmal, auch wieder seitlich wackelig (obwohl er keine Pivot-Funktion hat) und hängt schief auf dem Standfuß.


----------



## Speedy1612 (26. September 2017)

Doenertaker schrieb:


> Bei den Preisen sollte man eigentlich echt perfekte Ware erwarten können, auch was Pixelfehler angeht und da hört man ja auch einiges bei den teuren IPS-Modellen...
> Mein Austauschgerät vom C34F791 hat übrigens den selben Fehler nochmal, auch wieder seitlich wackelig (obwohl er keine Pivot-Funktion hat) und hängt schief auf dem Standfuß.



Hast du den Staubeinschlüsse , Haare , Pixelfehler ? 

Ich denke das mit dem Standfuß wird bestimmt immer vorkommen , ich würde Ihn dann an die Wand Hängen.

Grüße


----------



## Doenertaker (26. September 2017)

Bei mir soll er auf jeden Fall mit dem Standfuß genutzt werden, deswegen habe ich ihn erst gar nicht angeschlossen und danach geschaut. Vielleicht auch als Schutz damit ich mich nicht ärgere wenn er sonst perfekt wäre 
Aber allein schon aus Prinzip erwarte ich kein Kompromissprodukt, wenn man die Hersteller immer mit sowas durchgehen lässt und sich keiner beschwert sondern selbst bastelt wird ja wohl kaum etwas verbessert bei der Qualität, das Zeug verkauft sich ja trotzdem und kommt nicht zurück.


----------



## 0ssi (29. September 2017)

*AW: 34-35&quot; Curved Monitor 3440x1440 - GSnyc Ja Nein ?*



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Ich konnte für mich keinen Unterschied zwischen G-Sync An und Aus erkennen , ...



Also erkennst du auch keinen Unterschied zwischen V-Sync ein und aus ? 
Oder warst du vielleicht über 100FPS also außerhalb der G-Sync Range ?


----------



## Speedy1612 (30. September 2017)

*34-35&quot; Curved Monitor 3440x1440 - GSnyc Ja Nein ?*

So mein Samsung LC34 kam an , WoW das nenn Ich mal ne Krümmung [emoji2] 

Zum Glück keine Pixelfehler , Staubkörner , Haare im Panel ....

Leider aber einen Standfuß der Schief ist , von Kante zu Kante 6mm 

Bild ist TOP - Keine Schlieren - Kein Nix einfach Bombe .

Die Farben sind besser wie beim Acer .  Jedoch ist die Blickwinkel Stabilität beim Acer besser aber man sitzt ja eh davor . 

Preis lag bei 776.86€  desweiteren habe Ich vom Händler einen Rabatt bekommen weil der Bildschirm 6mm Schief ist. 

Für mich fällt daher der Acer raus , Die Wolken Bildung und die Verarbeitung am Gehäuse  sind es mir nicht wert 410€ mehr auszugeben. 

Der Schwarzwert beim Samsung ist übrigens Phänomenal [emoji108]


----------



## Doenertaker (30. September 2017)

Glückwunsch zum "perfekten Panel" 
Dann wird das wohl tatsächlich immer so sein dass er schief ist, sehr schade.. ich wage den Drittversuch, hoffentlich wirds diesmal was. Wo hast du ihn gekauft? Mindfactory, dem Preis nach?


----------



## Speedy1612 (1. Oktober 2017)

Danke [emoji846] 

Ne bei Amazon


----------

